# Dye Sublimating Non-woven Tote Bags



## kik (Jun 20, 2009)

Heeellllp!!

Does anyone know if non-woven totes can be dye sublimated? If so, what temperature and pressure should I use so that I do not burn the bag?

Please help!!!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the tote bags MUST be 100% polyester and you should use press time as normal for the material..probably around 50 sec or so at 400F...med pressure...


----------



## kik (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you! I was determined to make it work. The image was applied at 300 for 1 minute but found out the color quality of the image was sacrificed. Not a good look. I thank you for your reply!


----------



## satanist2001 (Aug 30, 2010)

hi guys,

non woven polypropylene basically have lower temperature than cotton.

by exposing them to such high temperature, wont they be burnt or melt?

will heat transfer be a better solution?


----------



## pmlegend (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi
I've done sublimation on poly/cotton blends (polo shirts) with no problem and on 100% polyester at 190 celcius for 50 seconds approximately and had no problems with heat damage. The background colour, if not white, will change the colour seen.


----------



## satanist2001 (Aug 30, 2010)

hi pal,

have u had any success with sae inkjet transfer papers with really black /dark background images.

the mastering of heat and pressure from heat press proves a really huge knowledge insights.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

kik said:


> Heeellllp!!
> 
> Does anyone know if non-woven totes can be dye sublimated? If so, what temperature and pressure should I use so that I do not burn the bag?
> 
> Please help!!!!!


 
We have a non-woven totes that is a little different material that is special for sublimation. It can be sublimated at regular times and temps.


----------



## pmlegend (Jun 25, 2010)

satanist2001 said:


> hi pal,
> 
> have u had any success with sae inkjet transfer papers with really black /dark background images.
> 
> the mastering of heat and pressure from heat press proves a really huge knowledge insights.


Hi
No I haven't used sae transfer papers.


----------



## satanist2001 (Aug 30, 2010)

my mistake.....
do u happen to noe the settings for sublimation as well as another method which is heat transfer??


----------



## pmlegend (Jun 25, 2010)

satanist2001 said:


> my mistake.....
> do u happen to noe the settings for sublimation as well as another method which is heat transfer??


Yep, with my press I use 190 degrees celcius for approx 50 seconds or slightly more with medium pressure. Inkjet transfers are not too bad when used on 100% cotton except some types have a heavy hand (feel stiffer and plastic) but there are some softer hand papers around. I just follow the directions on the pack of papers to start with then vary it accordingly. There are shirts available that are 100% cotton inside and polyester on the outside for sublimation.


----------



## pmlegend (Jun 25, 2010)

It might be worth sending a pm to jpkevin and trying his tote bags. I know there have been a few posts with less than acceptable prints on tote bags.


----------



## satanist2001 (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks ppl...
i will try and work it out...
cheers


----------

